# A plea for help (E65 7er related).



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I just got an e-mail from a fellow E65 7er owner from... wait for it... Iraq. Before you read further - if you have a problem with Iraqi people, please refrain from sharing your comments with us, this is not the right place or time.

Here's the full text (he is obviously using some sort of software translator, so pardon the mess):
---------------------------------------------
Subject: BMW_Iraq help
Date: November 12, 2003 5:30:43 PM EST
To: Rostislav Lazourenko ...
Return-Path: [email protected]

Dear Sir,

I seek for some person can help out or direct me into right place where can i offer my question.

I am engereering for cars .I have now Bmw 745i 2002 e65 facing problem with Mouse control .The problem is that when I click the on mouse for switch on the TV,audio, CD

it can not operate the command when i select from the Mune.As I understand the computer I have the software need to reinstallation .Is there way to help out know

I can not driver the car to any dealer to which close to Iraq as u know the sitution we have ,Is there is any tools I can buy to fix the provblem without taking the whole car into dealer.

I sure that may simplist to fix but I need you help and support where and how
I have enough info about car diagonse and ECU Fixing problems.

May God bless you
-----------------------------------------------

Now, as you can imagine there's not much I can help him with, I doubt that BMW sells their DIS systems and the accompanying software to open public, but so far I suggested that he pulls fuses for nav, phone, stereo, etc, stuff that could reset iDrive. Maybe even disconnect the battery for a night?

Anything else anybody can/want to help him with? You can either e-mail him directly or reply here and I'll forward the suggestions.

Cheers.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

rost12 said:


> Anything else anybody can/want to help him with? You can either e-mail him directly or reply here and I'll forward the suggestions.
> 
> Cheers.


BMW has a fresh round of software that was released a few weeks ago and has eliminated many of the latest issues with the car. I hate to be so negative, but there is nothing short of a miracle that'll fix this guy's car right now. Pulling a fuse, etc. will do nothing for him, and he will need to have new software downloaded in to the car. These cars are turning in to complex computers--- when in doubt, reboot. There are very few problems that AREN'T solved with a software fix. In fact, I'd go so far as to say that less than 10% of the complaints with this car are the result of an actual mechanical failure, the rest are software related. And, the only way to fix these is via a software update, which requires a DIS machine. Lets just say that it would be more economical for him to buy a new E65 than to try and obtain the machine and required software to fix his car. He is totally out of luck.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> And, the only way to fix these is via a software update, which requires a DIS machine. Lets just say that it would be more economical for him to buy a new E65 than to try and obtain the machine and required software to fix his car. He is totally out of luck.


That was pretty much my response to him. Guess that's all there is to it.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I know this doesn't help this particualr situation...but..
I'm hopeful that as highly computerized, networked cars become more commonplace--there will be increased standardization in protocols, connectors, and software which will give more people the ability to buy or download cheap software that can connect the car's computers and allow them to change settings or even upload new versions of software. As has been seen in the music and now movie industry, digital content "wants to be free". In the near future, I bet you'll be able to download automotive software updates from a variety of sources-- possiby even from automaker's websites. If you look at BMWTIS.com, there's a glimpse of some this-- they offer a web-based version of their DIS (although you need to buy a special adapter to use it). And, we're already seeing increased use of standardized software connecors ands components-- some due to regulations (OBD2), and others due to the need to manage complexity and reduce costs. PC based software is available to "talk to" some cars, and even to update software. I think over time, these tools and the knowledge to use them will become more widespread and easier to use-- so eventually many software glitches will be repairable by the "backyward mechanic" down the street-- or even yourself-- just as it was in the days of push-rods, points and carburetors.


----------

